# Yes it is that big!



## BigJer (Jul 8, 2021)

Tajikistani elbow to fingertip is 20 inches and my hand is 8 inches wide as well as the diameter!! A lot of time left to go!!


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Purdy....nice work.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks like a candidate for a future Bud of the Month Contest!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

Omg , it’s big , really big!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2021)

Where are all the leaves?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Hurt me baby hurt me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Lots of Fox Tailing.


----------



## BigJer (Jul 9, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Where are all the leaves?


I'm a trimmer is all I can say, I need to be less aggressive


----------

